# Swimming Bees?



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Think the bees know how to swim?

We have had a lot of snow in the last month or so plus tons of rain. We are flooded in a lot of areas. 

Here is the bridge I would take to get to my bees:










Here is another pic of the bridge:










And here is the picture of the farm where I keep my bees. The road is covered with water. I cant see the bees. They might have survived. They are on bricks and at the highest part of the farm but without being able to get out there, I cant see if they are alive or not. 











If anyone wants to contribute to my bee fund, they are more then welcome to. I am pretty sure I lost a lot of my hives


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey, the water's gone way down from this morning. This morning you couldn't see the bottom of the bridge - just the uper part of the arch.

Let us know when you can get back who survive.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Sure glad the local officials saw that that warning sign was put up!! :no: 

You coulda been killed driving across that bridge chef!!


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

Great pictures.....lots of water. Here in North Alabama we have been having lots of rain. Over 15 inches in the last 30 days. I hope the water was parted as it went around your hives.

good luck


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear that your colonies may be in danger because of the unusually wet weather. I watch this because my son lives out there now; Oregon.

One thing to notice is the houses up on the hillside [watershed] and what appears to be driveways. I don't know how many others are built along the river in this way, but we often don't realize how rain/snow can 'trickle down' from [watershed] a thousand houses and contribute to flooding in this way. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your losses Chef, If it is any consolation the honey flow after a flood is usually phenomenal.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Chef*

Does your equipment have upper entrances? When bees get flooded without them what kills is suffocation. If you have uppers or feeder holes in the lid chances are much better. Good Luck!


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Hey Chef...have you had a chance to check on your bees yet? Let us know. :s


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Chef, I hear on the news that there are now concerns about safe drinking water in the Northwest, due to all the flooding. Hope you are doing okay. Keep us posted on your bees.


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

Chef, I hope your bees survived. Let us know.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Those new pics don't look good. At least you didn't lose the woodenware. Any of them alive?


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Chef

Sorry to hear about the flooding. We run into this sometimes as much as three times a year during the rain season around our farm. What made it easy for our family seven generations ago to get to this location are the very things now, with development, that curse us.

I've seen our rivers jump up 24 feet in less than 18 hours.

Normally this happens before and after we plant and harvest crops. This past year we lost 90% of corn and had to replant. Then Ike wrecked about 40% of replant.

Bad year.

I hope yours is better. If you get some picks, please post.

Good luck.


----------

